# Leaving for the weekend: should I leave the light on or off?



## aecraig (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't have a timer for my aquarium light:: I have two anubius, a marimo moss ball, and some amazon frogbit.

I am going out of town this weekend and am not sure if I should leave the light on for the entire weekend, or off. Will my betta be confused by the constant light if I leave it on? Will my plants react negatively for two days without light?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not sure about the plants but the betta will be fine.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

I would get a timer from petco and set it to turn on and off at certin times. will be useful even when you are home

But if not, then i will leave it off, the plants might be a tiny bit sad, but 2 days straight of light might cause algae bloom that can be hard to get rid of.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

timers are about $7 at home depot. Also your better to leave the light off to discourage algae growth. The anibus is a low light plant and should do fine and it takes more then a day or two of no light to kill off frogbit. If there is ambiant light in the room everything should be just fine


----------



## aecraig (Jun 2, 2013)

okay great! Thank you!


----------

